# Progynova



## charlotte80 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wondered if somebody would be able to tell me if what I am feeling is side effects of the progynova. This is my first FET so haven't taken these tablets before.

I started taking the tablets on the 21st August and apart from some tiredness the first week nothing else untoward. Yesterday I woke up with back ache and aching legs (top half above the knee). I kept getting pulsating pains through the day, sometimes they would feel a bit crampy. Sitting, lying or standing made no difference. Today no back ache but still slight leg crampness around the thigh area. In some ways my symptoms are a bit flu like as I just don't feel right today.

Anybody have any thoughts on this? I am taking 8mg a day (2tablets in the morning and 2 in the evening vaginally)


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Charlotte
I too had progynova and got a lot of muscle cramps and I was told to drink plenty of water.  I hope this helps   Good luck with your FET sweetie 

Pat
xxx


----------



## luckychance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi

I wasn't on the same dose as you so that perhaps made a difference.. I had 2mg three times a day and was fine really. I didn't notice anything but I would suggest drinking lots too - it can't do any harm.

I hope it settles for you soon and best wishes


----------



## tobi71 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have been on progynova taking 4tablets once a day the only side effects i had was a lot of watery discharge the first 10 days....


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Please see your GP or consultant just to make sure that everything is OK.


Progynova is an estrogen and therefore carries extra risks with regards to DVT's.  Always best to be safe   


Tis xx


----------

